# Bicycle Show and Swap Meet!!! Howes Cave NY



## StevieZ (Jan 15, 2013)

Bicycle Show and Swap Meet. Sunday July 21st  2013 in Howe Caverns NY.  At the pavilion of Howe’s Caves. From 9 to 3. Vender space is 10 Dollars bring all you want. Venders may set up Starting at 8AM. You can enter as many bicycles in the show as you would like. Show is open to ANY !!! Year, make, model or size bicycle!!! Awards will be to the top 3 by people’s choice.  Visit www.howecaverns.com for Directions, lodging, Dining and other things the Caverns has to offer. For more Info on the show or the swap. Call 518-231-0614.Thanks. Hope to see all you Bicycle nuts there!!!


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice job, Steve, see you around......


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you. This area Needs more action.


----------



## bike (Jan 15, 2013)

*I am near there*

and plan to attend- thanks!


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 19, 2013)

I am having great feedback on this. I hope this turns out to be a good show.


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 27, 2013)

Keeping it fresh!!!!


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bike, where are you located? You said your near Howes Cave, I'm about 45 minutes from there.


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 13, 2013)

I have Flyers made up. Coming to Dudley this weekend to pass them out and talk to everyone. The Cavrens is very excited to have a diffrent event like this!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 20, 2013)

This is still on. I will be passing flyers out at Monson. Maybe we can have some muscle bike drag races LOL???


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2013)

*Looking forward to it*

oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 31, 2013)

Have been getting alot of great feedback. It sounds like this may be a big event!!!


----------



## bike (Mar 31, 2013)

*Will be there from 13809 MT UPTON Ny*

Looking forward to it


----------



## bike (Apr 14, 2013)

*New recruits from ny state july meet*

New folks????????

If you are from NY and could attend plz post a reply here, thanks!


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 14, 2013)

Been passing alot of flyers out!!!


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll be there..........


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Springer Tom. We have to get together one day and talk bikes. I am sure we both have some parts we can both use LOL


----------



## StevieZ (May 7, 2013)

As of right now I have 30 show Bikes confirmed. I hope I can tripple that the day of the show!!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

StevieZ said:


> As of right now I have 30 show Bikes confirmed. I hope I can tripple that the day of the show!!!!




...this time Stevie, if you see another "Steffie/Shaw" please buy for me or let me know Pal....


----------



## StevieZ (May 7, 2013)

That one I posted on hear last year. The guy still has it LOL he wants 1500 for it LOL


----------



## StevieZ (May 29, 2013)

Just keeping it fresh. Still getting alot of feedback. Going to be a great even.


----------



## bike (Jun 7, 2013)

*any particular*

directions as to where the meet will be on the grounds?


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 7, 2013)

It is in the back of the Cavrens. Right at the top of the hill.We shall have parking attendance. Also people to guide you to your vender spot. Registration will be at the first tent. Then peoples choise voting for show bikes will be in the pavilion along with all the show bikes.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 18, 2013)

We are just about a month away!!! Picked up the Trophys today!! If anyone needs flyers for this event. Send my your mailing address. I will send them out to you!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 23, 2013)

Getting many Question on how much it is to enter a Bike in the show. SHOW BIKES ARE FREE!!!!!! TO ENTER!!! Top 3 by peoples choise votes!!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 25, 2013)

Im booking our rooms this week. My wife and I as well as 2 other couples will be doing a long weekend at the Caverns and going on the cavern tour. We also plan on hitting some of the local brewery's and brew pubs. If any other members want to get together for some bike or beer related activities the weekend of the show let me know, maybe we can have a group gathering the day before the show? 
-Brian


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 25, 2013)

Thats Awsome Bri. I hope everyone has a good time!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 2, 2013)

Bump!! Ha ha


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 6, 2013)

We are 15 days away!!! Who is all going?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 6, 2013)

I will be there all weekend. Cavern tour Saturday and bikes on Sunday!


----------



## Springer Tom (Jul 6, 2013)

be seeing all y'all..........


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Count me in Boss!*

You know my ass will be there and I WILL bring home the first place trophy!


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 9, 2013)

We are 12 days away!!!! Been getting lots of phone calls. Can my fellow Bicycle Nuts help us get 50 plus show Bikes???????


----------



## bike (Jul 9, 2013)

*if you are on the fence.......*

please try to make it- this area NEEDS a bike show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Free crash/camping at my house 70 miles se...off I88 if you are coming from pa or western ny this could be a cheapie 
Mount Upton, NY 13809


----------



## bricycle (Jul 10, 2013)

Good luck with the show pal, what's new with you lately?


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks man. Tings are going pretty good. I hope we have a nice turn out for this show and swap.


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 12, 2013)

Hearing talk that there could be alot of show bikes. Lets See them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 14, 2013)

Bump!!! A week away today!!!!


----------



## 1898Columbia (Jul 14, 2013)

*What do I need to know?*

Hi - I'd like to come to the show and bring a bike or two, but I haven't ever done this.  Any suggestions on what to bring besides bikes?  I don't have a bike stand, is it ok to just rig up something home made?  Thanks for the opportunity and advice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Way too far for me but after all the hype we better see pictures! I feel this is one of the biggest deterrents to those who are contemplating making the trek sometimes. There was a show in NC earlier this year that I inquired about and never received a response. Needles to say if it is advertised again it won't be on my list. I hope you all have a great show. V/r Shawn


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 14, 2013)

1898Columbia  You can bring as many bicycle related things as you would like. You can be as creative as you would like with a bike stand as space is not a ishue. I know of some people that are going to have pictues and other trophys set up with there bikes. So bring your bikes, friends and a apitite. We will be taking pic of the show and swap for sure. I would like this to be one of the bigger showes. I always hear about all the bikes people have and I never see any of them. So this is a chance for people to show off there bikes and bike building skilz. Thanks Freqman1 we are really hoping for the best!!!!


----------



## 1898Columbia (Jul 17, 2013)

*Thanks StevieZ*

Thanks for the reply/info - hope to see you there!


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 17, 2013)

Your welcome. I have been hearing alot of buzzzzz!! We are getting closer


----------



## bike (Jul 17, 2013)

*People in an easy drive say IS IT WORTH GOING?*

well if you dont go and everyone has your attitude- nothing will happen- it is your hobby 
support it.

I am bringing bikes and parts accesories and - CASH - I have rusty white 83 1 ton van (9mpg) 
I am 285- beard -gut and have one eye- you cannot miss me!

if you have something cool for sale- be sure to show it to me quick before the money runs out- I am a buyin fool.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 17, 2013)

bike said:


> well if you dont go and everyone has your attitude- nothing will happen- it is your hobby
> support it.
> 
> I am bringing bikes and parts accesories and - CASH - I have rusty white 83 1 ton van (9mpg)
> ...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 17, 2013)

My wife and i will be driving up from cape may n.j. 600 miles round trip.Looking forward to meeting all the cabers.


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds good everyone. Look for me StevieZ I will have on a Bright Orange shirt. I will be using my Bright Yellow Intence Podium Cruiser BMX around the show to talk to people and help out.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 18, 2013)

Sooooo, now that its getting closer what is everyone planning on bringing for the swap? I'll have 3-4 bikes for sale/trade and some random parts.


----------



## bike (Jul 19, 2013)

*Common NJ people*

I called ya- get in and go!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 19, 2013)

Truck is loaded up and ready to go! Here are the completes that I'll be bringing for sale/trade bait-


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 19, 2013)

The second one is really cool. I SAW A TRAILOR LOAD OF BIKES heading to the caverns today. I dont know who it was but they had alot!!!


----------

